# I don't know what happened to my budgie.



## lilbabi (Jul 3, 2021)

Babi, my 2.5 year old male budgie is doing unusual things and i am scared. So 2 days ago i saw my budgie doing a weird head shaking thing that looked like he was trying to swallow something. He shakes himself like budgies normally do but uncracked seeds come out of his mouth like he was throwing up. When i was watching him eating, i noticed that he wasn't cracking the seeds. He was just swallowing them. And 10-15 minutes after he finish eating, he shakes himself and throws up the uncracked seeds. He DOESN'T have problems such as sleeping a lot or not being active. The only problem is that he keeps swallowing uncracked seeds and throwing them up. There is no vets in walking distance. So going to veteriner is my last solution. What is his problem? What can i do?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Your bird is in fact vomiting, this is not normal an is an indication of a problem, most likely either some type of infection or obstruction in the mouth or crop. This needs to be evaluated by an avian vet, please use this link to locate one and contact for assistance or advice https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


----------



## lilbabi (Jul 3, 2021)

Cody said:


> Your bird is in fact vomiting, this is not normal an is an indication of a problem, most likely either some type of infection or obstruction in the mouth or crop. This needs to be evaluated by an avian vet, please use this link to locate one and contact for assistance or advice https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


he doesnt have bird sand. could this be the problem?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

No, your budgie should NOT have "bird sand" or grit. Budgies do not need grit to digest their foods. Thinking they do is inaccurate information.

You need to get your budgie to an Avian Vet and the sooner you do so, the better chance the budgie will have of recovering.
Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.


Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Dangers to Pet Birds*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

How is your little one doing now?

Meanwhile, you've been given great advice and resources above by FaeryBee and I agree with her completely. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us posted on how things go!

Cheers 👋


----------

